

Ask HN: Does Twitter access your Facebook friends list when you sign up? - joshlegs

I signed up for a twitter today whilst logged in to Facebook. In the first screen where twitter suggests people to follow, there were a few people I was friends with on Facebook and there were a few pages I had liked on FB. Does twitter somehow access my FB account to get this information? Or was it perhaps random chance?
======
youngdev
If you linked your Twitter account to your Facebook profile then yes.

~~~
joshlegs
I did not. I don't like doing that. It's really strange ... I was merely
signed in to facebook at the same time.

edit: I wonder if anyone else is able to replicate this, though.

